Ask HN: Is there a new habit you cultivated recently that is paying off? - notoriousarun
======
3guk
I know it sounds fairly simple - but making sure that I hit 10,000 steps per
day, I've ended up going on some really long walks around my local area and
have discovered a load of interesting places.

------
parasthinker
Walking as a grounding/thinking ritual.
[https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/08/09/how-to-take-a-
walk/](https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/08/09/how-to-take-a-walk/)

------
jamesnyc
Meditation, Breath Work, Kettlebell Training.

------
hackeruindia
what is Ask HN

~~~
notoriousarun
"Ask HN" is for posting question which "Hacker News" users can answer.

"Show HN" for showing something to the community for feedback.

